# Welches Musik-Genre bevorzugen Sie?



## Administrator (20. Juli 2004)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Harlekin (20. Juli 2004)

Diese Frage musste ja nach dem Thread von Ditschy kommen   
Ich leg mich da aber net fest. Hauptsächlich höre ich Rap.
Aber auch mal Metal.
Ab un an auch Techno.
Nur Volksmusik geht fast gar net (es sei denn ich bin voll   )


----------



## Atrox (20. Juli 2004)

hm, golf, musik,... was kommt als nächtes?
_welche handyspiele bevorzugen Sie?_
ah, nein, das hatten wir ja schon    


hm, die "gitarren-musik" is da ziemlich überlegen. schön zu hören


----------



## B0S (20. Juli 2004)

hm da hätte ich gern ne multiple chioce gehabt^^
also ich hör eigentlich von punk über rock bis metal alles so in die richtung auch alternative^^
ansonsten der rest is schrott *gg
ne aber volksmusik/schlager geht ma gar nit da krieg ich nach 5seks kopfschmerzen...
hiphop/rap mag ich auch nich so wirklich...
und techno sag ich nur   
obwohl reggae is auch nich schlecht wenn man so manche dr**en intus hat *gg  
naja klassik is nich so mein ding und elektro auch nich
und pop is ja so ziemlich das billigste was man an musik hören kann


----------



## Worrel (20. Juli 2004)

Da hätte ich mir aber doch eine Mehrfachauswahl gewünscht. Rockmusik á la Yes, Pearl Jam oder Frank Zappa höre ich eigentlich genauso gerne wie Elektronische Musik von Moloko, Björk und Alan Parsons. Popmusik aus den 80ern höre ich auch gerne.

Dann gefällt mir noch Jazz oder die Stücke der Einstürzenden Neubauten, Reggae von Bob Marley höre ich eigentlich auch öfters ...

Eigentlich könnte ich alles ankreuzen. (Na ja, Hipp Hop und Volksmusik nicht unbedingt, den Rest aber schon)

rya,
Worrel


----------



## Anthology (20. Juli 2004)

höre eigentlich alles aber am meisten immer noch Gothic


----------



## KlausB (20. Juli 2004)

schlechte Auswahl für jemand, der mit Depeche Mode, Yazoo,  Human League, Fad Gadget, Duran Duran, A Flock of Seagulls großgeworden ist. Aber auchmal Sixties u.v.a.
Grüße vom Forumsopa.
Ach ja, Worrel scheint auch schon etwas älter zu sein...


----------



## RickSkywalker (20. Juli 2004)

Ich höre momentan eigentlich nur Metal à la KoRn (wie macht man dass das R umgedreht ist?   ) oder Linkin Park!


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (20. Juli 2004)

Was mache ich, wenn ich Goa, Black Metal, Death Metal und Grindcore höre? 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Zugluft (20. Juli 2004)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 20.07.2004 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mache ich, wenn ich Goa, Black Metal, Death Metal und Grindcore höre?
> 
> MfG Jimini



Entspannen? singen? tanzen?  


(x mal bei elektronische Musik gemacht hat)


----------



## Kurver (20. Juli 2004)

RickSkywalker am 20.07.2004 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich höre momentan eigentlich nur Metal à la KoRn (wie macht man dass das R umgedreht ist?   ) oder Linkin Park!



Korn und Linkin Park sind kein Metal, sondern Nu Metal. Und das ist kein richtiger Metal.


----------



## Cemetery (20. Juli 2004)

Ave!

Die Umfrage zeigt ja ein sehr positives Ergebnis   

Ich höre (classic)Rock von AC/DC bis ZZ Top, Metal von Pure (Kastriertenmetal wie ein Kumpel so schön sagt) bis Black / Death usw., Alternative,..... also alles was nicht angesagt ist und komischerweise trotzdem mehr Top Hits gelandet hat als jede andere Musikrichtung und wo es selbst nach Jahrzehnten immer noch einen Wiedererkennungswert gibt und die Künstler nicht gleich wieder von der Bildfläche verschwinden!!!

Tschüssikowski
Cemetery


----------



## Solon25 (20. Juli 2004)

KlausB am 20.07.2004 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> schlechte Auswahl für jemand, der mit Depeche Mode, Yazoo,  Human League, Fad Gadget, Duran Duran, A Flock of Seagulls großgeworden ist. Aber auchmal Sixties u.v.a.
> Grüße vom Forumsopa.
> Ach ja, Worrel scheint auch schon etwas älter zu sein...



Alles Namen mit denen ich was anfangen kann. Hab die in den 80ern ja auch als DJ aufgelegt 

Mal diese Umfrage mit dem Aspekt Spiele verbinden... Ich denke da z.B. an das Rap Spiel, das sich für die PS-2 in der Entwicklung (EIDOS) befindet.. Vielleicht schöpfen die das Genre ja aus und wir bekommen auch Rock, Metal ect. Games


----------



## Gunter (20. Juli 2004)

Kurver am 20.07.2004 17:54 schrieb:
			
		

> RickSkywalker am 20.07.2004 17:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*provoziert fühl*

NuMetal ist kein "richtiger" metal? kannst du mir bei gelegenheit mal die liste der kritieren geben, um "richtigen" metal zu machen?  

und wenn ihr hier anfängt, KoRn (das R kann man nicht umdrehen) und linkin park zu vergleichen, dann disqualifiziert ihr euch schon selber. KoRn haben den NuMetal erfunden, linkin park sind hingegen eher die backstreet boys der NuMetal-szene.


----------



## KlausB (20. Juli 2004)

Solon25 am 20.07.2004 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> KlausB am 20.07.2004 16:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wir sollten ein Seniorenforum aufmachen, ich tipp schon nimmer so schnell...
Bis später, geh' jetzt mein Gebiß einlegen...


----------



## RickSkywalker (20. Juli 2004)

Gunter am 20.07.2004 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurver am 20.07.2004 17:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geh mal auf www.korn.com und schau mal links oben was da für ein Titel im Browserfenster steht!  Für mich sieht das R umgedreht aus!


----------



## iam-cool (20. Juli 2004)

Ja  ob Rap,Reggae,Punk oder Alternative ist eigendlich alles in ordnung   

Techno,Gothic und volksmusik zählen eigendlich in die selbe Kategorie "Grausam"


----------



## KONNAITN (20. Juli 2004)

SYSTEM am 20.07.2004 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Jetzt werden sogar schon die Quick-Polls reply-geil. :o 

@topic: Ich kann mich da nicht mehr so festlegen. Früher war es eindeutig Rock, inzwischen kann ich mich aber auch für guten Hipp-Hopp und elektronische Musik erwärmen. 
Auf Dauer immer nur das eine wird einfach langweilig- die richtige Mischung machts.


----------



## Gunter (20. Juli 2004)

RickSkywalker am 20.07.2004 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Geh mal auf www.korn.com und schau mal links oben was da für ein Titel im Browserfenster steht!  Für mich sieht das R umgedreht aus!


da hast du tatsächlich recht. ich hab im quelltext der seite nachgesehen, da steht das so drin:

<title>KoЯn</title>

sollte irgendein html-pr0 hier drüberstolpern, bitte mal um erklärung. 

edit: ok, grade selbst gemerkt.  
diese zeichenfolge (ohne leerschritte) meine ich, die wird dann zu nem umgedrehten R:

& # 1071 ; n

ich interpretiere da mal hinein: "und" "nummer" "1071" "andersrum". kann das sein? *ggg*


----------



## Muradin_Bronzebeard (20. Juli 2004)

Elektronische Musik kann aber auch Industrial, Alternative etc sein. Ich verstehe darunter Trance und Techno und habe es deshalb gewählt.


----------



## Rinderteufel (20. Juli 2004)

Also, eigentlich höre ich alles. Ich mag sehr gerne klassische Filmsoundtracks, ich höre gerne Rock, ab und zu auch Pop. Und auch Hip Hop, vor allem aber R'n'B höre ich gerne.


----------



## BitByter (21. Juli 2004)

Gunter am 20.07.2004 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurver am 20.07.2004 17:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*mehr oder minder zustimm*

obwohl korn nicht unbedingt die alleinigen begründer waren, aber seis drum... was mich nur ärgert ist die tatsache dass es früher mal egal war, was man für metal hört und heute ist man scheiße wenn man numetal mag... komische entwicklung...
ich muss sagen das ich als metaller groß geworden bin, hör ich seit mittlerweile über 10 jahren und habe mich vom power, übern true zum black /death und zurück gehört und höre im mome sehr viel numetal und metalcore...  muss ich mir jetzt von den kleinen neumetalern (damit meine ich die, die noch nicht so lang dabei sind wie ich) erklären lassen, das ich kein richtiger metaller bin???
ich denke nicht... leider gibts das immer wieder... ausserdem denke ich das numetal sehr wohl metal ist und es viele bands gibt, die diese geschichte echt mit stolz verkörpern können.... viele von denen sind 'mehr metal' (bescheuerter ausdruck) als einige der guten alten metalbands (hallo metallica*wink*)

aber genug frust abgelassen...

headbangers: mosh on


----------



## Flashlight (21. Juli 2004)

ich hör nur traurige musik


----------



## RickSkywalker (21. Juli 2004)

Gunter am 20.07.2004 21:19 schrieb:
			
		

> RickSkywalker am 20.07.2004 19:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, das hat mir echt geholfen, habs grad selber in HTML ausprobiert. Hab schon im Tafelwerk geguckt, für sowas gibts keinen ASCII-Code...


----------



## Mondblut (21. Juli 2004)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 20.07.2004 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mache ich, wenn ich Goa, Black Metal, Death Metal und Grindcore höre?
> 
> MfG Jimini



Black/Death  geht in die Kategorie "METAL". Gore/Grind ist IMO eh nur ne hörtere Variante von Death. 
Achja: "NU" Metal gilt nicht fuer Metal (z.b. Korn, Slipknot, Limp Biskit  und weiterer Scheiss). Fuer diese Leute gilt: Bitte votet bei "POP". Danke!


----------



## Mondblut (21. Juli 2004)

Anthology am 20.07.2004 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> höre eigentlich alles aber am meisten immer noch Gothic



Gothic? Naja.. ich hoffe, du meinst jetzt nicht son Schwuchtelscheiss wie: Lacrimosa, L'ame Immortelle, Blutengel und HIM. Den dein Avatar-Pic sieht verdächtig danach aus *g*


----------



## ActionRobi (21. Juli 2004)

Mondblut am 21.07.2004 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 20.07.2004 17:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wieso sollte Korn und Slipknot nicht als Metal zählen ?
nur weil sie bekannter sind als andere Metal Bands spielen sie trotzdem Metal und nicht Pop musik... würdest du etwa auch Metallica als Pop bezeichnen ?
Bei Limp Bizkit versteh ich deine Meinung natürlich...das ist kein Metal...


----------



## darkdestroyer (21. Juli 2004)

RickSkywalker am 21.07.2004 07:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, das hat mir echt geholfen, habs grad selber in HTML ausprobiert. Hab schon im Tafelwerk geguckt, für sowas gibts keinen ASCII-Code...


imho gibt es einen html code, mit dem die schrift umgedreht wird.

zum thema: ich hab mal metal angekreuzt obwohl ich auch sehr oft punk, rock und apocalytica (was ja schon fast klassik ist) höre.
im moment dröhnen bei mir grade die ramones aus den boxen.


----------



## HanFred (21. Juli 2004)

am meisten höre ich immer noch metal (von hart bis düster), aber auch viel electronic und immer mehr pop (Nelly Furtado und sowas). lustigerweise höre ich kaum fröhliche melodien ohne molltöne, vielleicht klingt die mir zu simpel.
im moment ist mein Winamp mit Orbital beschäftigt.


----------



## HanFred (21. Juli 2004)

Flashlight am 21.07.2004 00:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hör nur traurige musik



hey, ich auch  
Alice In Chains sind eine meiner absoluten lieblingsbands und in sachen triphop haben mir Portishead immer am besten gefallen.
natürlich habe ich besorgte kumpels, die meinen, die musik mache mich depressiv, aber musik allein ist dazu nicht fähig *g*


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (21. Juli 2004)

Nichts spezielles, aber hauptsächlich so Technokram.
Und natürlich die Musik, die bei Tiger Woods läuft.


----------



## Gorazul (21. Juli 2004)

Mondblut am 21.07.2004 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Anthology am 20.07.2004 16:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich höre auch fast nur Gotic, und zum weggehen hab ich ja die Rofa in Augsburg 
   

Aber was hast du gegen L'ame Immortelle, ich find die garnicht so schlecht...
Zu HIM    <-- HIM ist doch eh kein Goth (für mich)


----------



## BitByter (21. Juli 2004)

ActionRobi am 21.07.2004 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Mondblut am 21.07.2004 11:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eigentlich mehr @mondblut:
wizo ist numetal kein metal?? das würd ich jetzt gerne mal wissen?? ich red hier nicht von linkin park oder limp bizkit, die machen crossover (zumindest hieß das früher mal so) aber was ist zum beispiel mit spineshank, den 36crazyfists, adema, flaw, nothingface, killswitch engage (wobei da die frage ist ob das nicht doch mehr unter metalcore gehört, obowhl ichs langsam satt habe, das alles irgendwie kategorisiert werden muss...), ih schätze du kennst nicht mal die hälfte an guten numetalbands und ziehst dich an den beiden bescheidensten beispielen hoch, so wie die meisten anderen auch...
löetzlich ist der numetal nur ne weiterentwicklung, so wie blind guardian sich entwickelt haben... oder helloween, iced earth oder in flames (die mittlerweile auch numetal machen, aber mit black angefangen haben) oder oder oder...
also, was soll das??


----------



## Gunter (21. Juli 2004)

BitByter am 21.07.2004 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> wizo ist numetal kein metal?? das würd ich jetzt gerne mal wissen?? ich red hier nicht von linkin park oder limp bizkit, die machen crossover (zumindest hieß das früher mal so) aber was ist zum beispiel mit spineshank, den 36crazyfists, adema, flaw, nothingface, killswitch engage (wobei da die frage ist ob das nicht doch mehr unter metalcore gehört, obowhl ichs langsam satt habe, das alles irgendwie kategorisiert werden muss...), ih schätze du kennst nicht mal die hälfte an guten numetalbands und ziehst dich an den beiden bescheidensten beispielen hoch, so wie die meisten anderen auch...
> löetzlich ist der numetal nur ne weiterentwicklung, so wie blind guardian sich entwickelt haben... oder helloween, iced earth oder in flames (die mittlerweile auch numetal machen, aber mit black angefangen haben) oder oder oder...
> also, was soll das??


lass ihn... ich schätze ihn mal als jemanden ein, der unter NuMetal bands wie linkin park, limp bizkit und P.O.D. versteht, und ihn deswegen (berechtigterweise) als scheiße einstuft... da kenn ich mich dann schon aus.


----------



## BitByter (21. Juli 2004)

Gunter am 21.07.2004 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> BitByter am 21.07.2004 18:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hm... hast wahrscheinlich recht, aber es regt mich einfach auf, wenn ich mich als metaller vor (anscheinend) metallern rechtfertigen muss, was ich für n metal höre (und wenns dann noch irgendwelch kiddies sind, die seit nem jahr metal hören hörts echt ganz auf!! nein, damit meine ich nicht mondbut, kenn ihn ja gar nicht und weiß auch nicht wie alt er ist oder wie lange er metal hört oder ob er überhaupt n 'er' ist...)...
das war früher mal anders, wenne metal gehört hast war das okay und da wurd nicht nach unterscheidlichen metal richtungen sortiert sondern bands, aber die hauptsache war, das man metal gehört hat...
*in erinnerungen schwelg*


----------



## BallzOfSteel (21. Juli 2004)

Ich hör und mach auch selber Speed-/Nu-/(manchmal)True-Metal.

Ab un zu hör ich auch Techno, ist aber seltener geworden.

MfG


----------



## Phade (21. Juli 2004)

_Punk's not dead._

Intereassant: hier outet sich niemand, der (nur) Popshit hört.
Was sagt uns das? Die Leute wissen, dass sie sch$ sind 
Oder:
sie sind nicht solche Profilneurotiker, die sich über ihren Musikgeschmack rechtfertigen müssen, wie die meisten von uns


----------



## Gunter (21. Juli 2004)

Phade am 21.07.2004 23:44 schrieb:
			
		

> _Punk's not dead._
> 
> Intereassant: hier outet sich niemand, der (nur) Popshit hört.
> Was sagt uns das? Die Leute wissen, dass sie sch$ sind
> ...


Oder:
hier in diesem forum gibts einfach keinen, der so müll hört. wir hören alle gute musik. nur manche hören bessere als andere.


----------



## RickSkywalker (22. Juli 2004)

BitByter am 21.07.2004 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Gunter am 21.07.2004 20:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is' mir ziemlich egal was für eine Musikricvhtung KoRn, Linkin Park und Nirvana sind, hauptsache mir gefällt die Musik. Ich hör die ja nicht um euch zu gefallen!


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (22. Juli 2004)

Mondblut am 21.07.2004 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 20.07.2004 17:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du, ich weiß schon, was in die Kategorie "Metal" passt *g*
Es ging mir nur darum, dass ich auch sehr viel Goa höre - was bekanntlich ja in eine andere Richtung geht.

MfG Jimini


----------



## klausbyte (22. Juli 2004)

ein großes lob das ihr den punkt 'elektronische musik' genannt habe, und nicht techno
meinereins is da ziemlich empfindlich, da elektronische musik wie goa/dub/psytrance/ambient/downbeat so ziemlihc alles bedeutet, aber das kein techno is wie er von der gesellschaft verurteilt wird.


----------



## Angelos2001 (22. Juli 2004)

> Achja: "NU" Metal gilt nicht fuer Metal (z.b. Korn, Slipknot, Limp Biskit  und weiterer Scheiss). Fuer diese Leute gilt: Bitte votet bei "POP". Danke!



das jedesmal, wenn Musik das thema ist, aus irgend einer ecke eine  anfeindung kommt. ok deine meinung (und auch meine und anderer metalfans) das Numetal rein gar nix  mit metal zu tun hat, aber es gibt andere ( vorallem jüngere) Metalfans, die wachsen mit dem zeug auf und zählen es zu metal, das ist deren meinung. ich könnte jetzt ewig und drei tage über numetal schimpfen, nur 

1. ist mir das zu blöd
2. kenn ich mich in dieser musikrichtung nicht aus (das was ich kenn gefällt    mir nicht)
3.  und ich halt es so "soll sich jeder anhören was er will", auch wenn es in meinen augen (ohren) mist ist.


----------



## Test-Driver (22. Juli 2004)

So Schubladendenken schränkt einen nur ein, ich hör einfach was gut ist. Was für ein Genre das ist, det ist mir so egal..



Spoiler



Achja, Linkin Biscuit, Limp Park, Metallica und co. würde ich schon als Pop-Musik bezeichnen.


----------



## BitByter (22. Juli 2004)

Test-Driver am 22.07.2004 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> So Schubladendenken schränkt einen nur ein, ich hör einfach was gut ist. Was für ein Genre das ist, det ist mir so egal..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



natürlich, den pop steht ja bekanntlich für populär... und da ist es völlig egal obs metal, techno oder volksmusik ist...


----------



## lightchris (22. Juli 2004)

Gunter am 21.07.2004 23:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder:
> hier in diesem forum gibts einfach keinen, der so müll hört. wir hören alle gute musik. nur manche hören bessere als andere.



Wie erklärst du dir dann, dass immerhin 10% für Pop gevotet haben? Alle verklickt? 

Außerdem gibt es keine "gute" Musik. Gut ist immer nur das, was du für gut empfindest. Will sagen: Jeder mag was anderes, und das ist auch _gut_ so 


Ich gehöre übrigens zu den 2% Klassik-Bevorzugern.


----------



## gameratwork (23. Juli 2004)

BitByter am 22.07.2004 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> natürlich, den pop steht ja bekanntlich für populär... und da ist es völlig egal obs metal, techno oder volksmusik ist...



Könnte man ja auch als Kommerz (-Metall; -Techno; ...) bezeichnen!


----------



## plutonium67 (23. Juli 2004)

lightchris am 22.07.2004 22:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Gunter am 21.07.2004 23:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brit-Pop


----------



## Iceman (23. Juli 2004)

BitByter am 21.07.2004 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> in flames (die mittlerweile auch numetal machen, aber mit black angefangen haben) oder oder oder...
> also, was soll das??



Wahh

In Flames haben den sogenannten Göteborg Metal oder Melodic Death Metal begründet. Mit Nu Metal haben die nix am Hut, genausowenig Killswitch Engage.

Zum Thema:

[X]Metal

Höre zwar auch Rock und vieles anderes wo (echte ) Gitarren drin sind, aber ca 85% der Zeit läuft Metal.


----------



## BitByter (23. Juli 2004)

Iceman am 23.07.2004 10:17 schrieb:
			
		

> BitByter am 21.07.2004 18:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oh bitte... göteborg metal, melodic death metal?? ja nee, is klar...
sie machen def. ne andere sache als früher (und das war nu mal black) und killswitch  machen die musik die sie zur zeit machen von anbeginn... und das ist kein melodic death metal oder sonstirgendwas sondern metalcore/numetal... aber letzlich bringts nix darüber zu diskutieren, weil hier anshceinend bei jedem die schotten dicht gehen, wenns um den eigenen musik-geschmack geht (bei mir einschließlich...)

...göteborg metal... ich fass es nicht... *kopfschüttel*
und ich frag nochma. wo sind die guten alten zeiten hin, wo metal noch metal war... und auch so hieß...


----------



## Worrel (23. Juli 2004)

BitByter am 23.07.2004 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> oh bitte... göteborg metal, melodic death metal?? ja nee, is klar...
> ...göteborg metal... ich fass es nicht... *kopfschüttel*
> und ich frag nochma. wo sind die guten alten zeiten hin, wo metal noch metal war... und auch so hieß...


*lol*
Ich zieh' mir dann gleich noch_ Schwelmer independent Gothic progressiv Wave Punk Pop_ rein  - wenn man die Band, in der ich mitspiele, schon in eine Schublade stecken muß ...

rya,
Worrel


----------



## Iceman (23. Juli 2004)

BitByter am 23.07.2004 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> oh bitte... göteborg metal, melodic death metal?? ja nee, is klar...
> sie machen def. ne andere sache als früher (und das war nu mal black) und killswitch  machen die musik die sie zur zeit machen von anbeginn... und das ist kein melodic death metal oder sonstirgendwas sondern metalcore/numetal... aber letzlich bringts nix darüber zu diskutieren, weil hier anshceinend bei jedem die schotten dicht gehen, wenns um den eigenen musik-geschmack geht (bei mir einschließlich...)
> 
> ...göteborg metal... ich fass es nicht... *kopfschüttel*
> und ich frag nochma. wo sind die guten alten zeiten hin, wo metal noch metal war... und auch so hieß...



Mit Black Metal hatte In Flames *nie* was am Hut. Black Metal ist sowas wie Burzum, Dark Throne, Dimmu Borgir etc.

Und im allgemeinen wir der Musikstil den In Flames fabriziert als Melodic Death Metal oder eben Göteborg Metal bezeichnet (ebenso wie die Musik von Soilwork die ebenfalls aus Göteborg stammen). 

Und verändert hat sich der Stil von In Flames sicherlich, aber mit Nu Metal verbinde ich Rapeinlagen bei Metalartiger Musik und davon gibts da nunmal garnix.


----------



## Gunter (23. Juli 2004)

Iceman am 23.07.2004 21:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ... mit Nu Metal verbinde ich Rapeinlagen bei Metalartiger Musik ...


das wäre aber eher "Crossover" was du da meinst. NuMetal hat schon seine ruhigen einlagen, aber selten gerappte. *klugscheiß*  

btw: scheiß doch drauf


----------



## BitByter (24. Juli 2004)

Gunter am 23.07.2004 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 23.07.2004 21:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nemesis447 (24. Juli 2004)

SYSTEM am 20.07.2004 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



metal, punk und rock, das volle programm halt. hab jetz aber mal für metal gevotet da mir rammsteil im moment am besten gefällt.


----------



## Protoss (24. Juli 2004)

SYSTEM am 20.07.2004 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Also ich hör ja nicht nur Metal...sondern auch Rock...aber z.Zt. doch mal wieder häufig, es gab ja keine Mehrauswahl, also hab ich halt Metal genommen   

Let´s rock.


----------



## ISTCIFlorida31 (25. Juli 2004)

Einwurf:
warum voten nur knapp 9% für Pop, wo aber genau diese Sparte den Löwenanteil (70 aller verkauften Alben macht.

Gibts unter den PC Spielern keine, die Pop hören?


----------



## Gunter (25. Juli 2004)

ISTCIFlorida31 am 25.07.2004 22:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Einwurf:
> warum voten nur knapp 9% für Pop, wo aber genau diese Sparte den Löwenanteil (70 aller verkauften Alben macht.
> 
> Gibts unter den PC Spielern keine, die Pop hören?


weil der großteil der leute, die solche massen-musik hören, keine wirkliche ahnung von PCs hat (bzw damit nix am hut hat), und deshalb auch nicht in diesem forum zu finden ist. hier sind nur die absoluten underdogs und metalheadz.


----------



## Dilbert (25. Juli 2004)

Gunter am 25.07.2004 22:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ISTCIFlorida31 am 25.07.2004 22:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is mir schommal aufgefallen das hier sehr viele bei pcg metal und rock hören (50% hätte aber noch mehr erwartet im bezug auf vorige umfragen).
Höre selber HipHop/Rap, Dancehall ect.


----------



## rodi61 (26. Juli 2004)

Der gute alte Hard Rock mit Black Sabbath , Deep Purple ,Uriah Heep , Led Zeppelin etc. ist und bleibt mein Favorit in Punkto Musik !!! Aus der Neuzeit fällt mir unter Gut nur Rammstein , Metallica od. Manowar ein .


----------



## Mondblut (26. Juli 2004)

ActionRobi am 21.07.2004 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Mondblut am 21.07.2004 11:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne, die Sache ist nur, dss *diese* Musik rein fuer den kommerziellen Markt erstellet wurde. Wie du schon sagtest, die anderen Bands sind unbekannter und stellen in den meisten Fällen (Dimmu Burger  und Cradle of Filtz mal ausgenommen) keinen kommerziellen Dreck dar. 
Def. kommerzielle Bands:
Bands die jediglich fuer den Massenmarkt erschaffen worden sind und ja viel Geld umsetzen und in den Bravo-Charts erscheinen. Nightwish scheint ja mitlerweile auch so verkommen zu sein.. -.- unglaublich.


----------



## Mondblut (26. Juli 2004)

BitByter am 21.07.2004 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> ActionRobi am 21.07.2004 13:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Weil *TRUE* Metal (*g* ja.. TRUE!) einfach nicht fuer solche Pop-Charts und Bravo-Kiddies gemacht ist. Die aber hören diesen Dreck. Und wenn ich mir jetzt Slipknot anhöre, dann sehe ich, dass ich diese Art von "Metal" einfach nicht  in die Kategorie METAL einordnen kann. Und doch:
Nu Metal sind definitiv Rap + metalartige Riffs (absichtlich nicht rap + metal gesagt). Slipknot ist ja "Nu" Metal und die benutzen definitiv rappig angeordnetes Reden. Metal ist einfach nicht fuer sowas geschaffen, dass man es fuer sowas "missbraucht". + siehe Kommentar über diesem Post.

btw: Ich bin fast 20 Jahre, höre Metal seit ich 10 bin, d.h. fast 10 Jahre (für Leute, die sich ein Bild von mir machen wollen; hier ein Bild von meinem Schatz (Gothe *g*) und mir), die hälfte meines Lebens. Angefangen mit Blind Guardian und Helloween.. Blind Guardian sind fuer mich immer noch bis dato Heavy Metal. Melodic Metal eventuell minimalst, dennoch mehr in Richtung Heavy. 

P.S.: HIM ist kein goth? Na dann geh mal in ne Goth-Disse. Da sind mindestens 2-3 Leutz, die HIM mögen, und es wird ganz sich in der Disse im Laufe des abends abgespielt.


----------



## Tillurator (27. Juli 2004)

Iron Maiden und Metallica Forever


----------



## qwaks (27. Juli 2004)

Golfmusik


----------



## Mephisto18m (27. Juli 2004)

RickSkywalker am 20.07.2004 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Gunter am 20.07.2004 18:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Test: Ko?n

will mal nicht so sein... Ko& #1071;n (Leerzeichen entfernen)


----------



## dracos (27. Juli 2004)

*Da Fehlt doch was?*

Meine Lieblingsmusik ist R'n'B und Soul. Ansonsten alles was gut 'im Ohr' klingt (z.B. Sting, Phil Collins, Genesis und sowas in der Art).

BTW: Wrrkfstr...      Kann man den nirgens diese Popupbanner (hier D-Day) endlich mal abschaffen? Blind posten ist nicht sehr lustig!

MfG


----------



## qwaks (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Da Fehlt doch was?*



			
				dracos am 27.07.2004 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> BTW: Wrrkfstr...      Kann man den nirgens diese Popupbanner (hier D-Day) endlich mal abschaffen? Blind posten ist nicht sehr lustig!



Ist ja nett von dir wenn du nicht mitmachst. 
Dann gewinnen eben die anderen.
  http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0550


----------



## Caputo (28. Juli 2004)

House, GOA,  Death Metal, Thrash Metal.


----------



## iam-cool (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Da Fehlt doch was?*



			
				dracos am 27.07.2004 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Lieblingsmusik ist R'n'B und Soul. Ansonsten alles was gut 'im Ohr' klingt (z.B. Sting, Phil Collins, Genesis und sowas in der Art).
> 
> BTW: Wrrkfstr...      Kann man den nirgens diese Popupbanner (hier D-Day) endlich mal abschaffen? Blind posten ist nicht sehr lustig!
> 
> MfG




Jo Werbung ist ja in ordnung, aber die Dinger sind echt ne zumutung, die meisten posts in 3 zeilen lang, wenn du dann auf nen Post antworten willst wo 1/3 durch so ein D-day ding verdeckt werden GG


----------



## DerboesePiranha (30. Juli 2004)

*Metal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Also ich bin absoluter Metallica fan und fine es gut, dass Metal in der Umfrage rockt!!!! und das Rock 2 is finde ich auch gut, da ich ab und zu auch mal Rock höre. Ich mag auch Nightwish und Sonata Arctica (kennt das jemand???) ich finde die bestensong von denen sind Wolf & Raven und Black Sheep!
Meine Lieblingssongs von Metallica sind Master of puppets, of wolf and man und Enter Sandman.
Ausserdem ist For whom the bell tolls - S&M edition geil!


----------



## Angryminer (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Da Fehlt doch was?*

Ich höre am liebsten elektronische Musik. Nunja, da ich keine Band zuhause habe und Grammophone mir zu schlechte Qualität bieten bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als die Musik mittels elektrischer (und magnetischer) Effekte zu erzeugen.
Was da aber am Ende aus den Boxen rauskommt ist meistens Nirvana, Apocalyptica oder Metallica.

Angryminer
aka
The God That Failed


----------



## DerboesePiranha (30. Juli 2004)

*The God That failed*



			
				Angryminer am 30.07.2004 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> The God That Failed



 The God That Failed: Nicht Schlecht... (lied 10, Black Album, Metallica)


----------



## RLBob (1. August 2004)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 20.07.2004 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mache ich, wenn ich Goa, Black Metal, Death Metal und Grindcore höre?
> 
> MfG Jimini



Das gleiche wie ich   

Bangen bis der Hals schmerzt!!!


----------



## MorbidAngel (9. August 2004)

Wow ne Menge Metaller hier   
Höre selbst zu 90 % Death Metal, ansonsten sehr oft Dream Theater (geniale Band) und die anderen üblichen Verdächtigen wie Iron Maiden, alte Metallica, Kreator etc....


----------



## slayerXXXX (9. August 2004)

[_quote=Mondblut am 21.07.2004 11:48] 





			
				Anthology am 20.07.2004 16:42 schrieb:
			
		


			höre eigentlich alles aber am meisten immer noch Gothic
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Gothic? Naja.. ich hoffe, du meinst jetzt nicht son Schwuchtelscheiss wie: Lacrimosa, L'ame Immortelle, Blutengel und HIM. Den dein Avatar-Pic sieht verdächtig danach aus *g* [/quote]_




Was hast du für einProblem mit Gothic? Ich höre das auch! Aber eben auch Dimmu, Cradle und so weiter! Also verurteile die Leute nicht bevor du sie nicht wirklich kennst!!!!!


----------



## _VoOdOo_ (10. August 2004)

schon immer wieder lustig sich solche diskussionen mitanzusehen...   Was mir aber dabei aufgefallen ist, Im Internet sagen die meisten sie hören Metall und draussen im echten leben kommen die meisten mit HiHop an. Aber beide Seiten verschmähen den jeeils anderen Musikgeschmackt. Toll wenn man sagen ich höre Metall, ist man dann was besonderes? Wohl eher nicht...
ich für meinen Teil höre am liebsten House! Da gibt es auch noch n paar Unterbezeichnungen, aber ich find es SChwachsinn, denn irgednwelche neunmalklugen, packen dann noch ne tolle Bezeichnugn davor und meinen Sie wären besonders toll, weil sie deep house oder tech-house hören, genauso ists  aber auch bei ech metallern. Egal kloppt euch weiter darum wer der böseste ist!   Achja, ich höre auch Pop


----------



## DocBrain (11. August 2004)

Da hier doch soviele auf Rock und Metal stehen, mach ich doch glatt mal schamlose Eigenwerbung für http://www.crunchheadclub.com


----------



## Mondblut (13. August 2004)

slayerXXXX am 09.08.2004 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> [_quote=Mondblut am 21.07.2004 11:48]
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Was hast du für einProblem mit Gothic? Ich höre das auch! Aber eben auch Dimmu, Cradle und so weiter! Also verurteile die Leute nicht bevor du sie nicht wirklich kennst!!!!! [/quote]

lol.. wie alt bist du? 14? 15? ..oder villeicht schon.. 16???


----------



## Mondblut (13. August 2004)

_VoOdOo_ am 10.08.2004 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> schon immer wieder lustig sich solche diskussionen mitanzusehen...   Was mir aber dabei aufgefallen ist, Im Internet sagen die meisten sie hören Metall und draussen im echten leben kommen die meisten mit HiHop an. Aber beide Seiten verschmähen den jeeils anderen Musikgeschmackt. Toll wenn man sagen ich höre Metall, ist man dann was besonderes? Wohl eher nicht...
> ich für meinen Teil höre am liebsten House! Da gibt es auch noch n paar Unterbezeichnungen, aber ich find es SChwachsinn, denn irgednwelche neunmalklugen, packen dann noch ne tolle Bezeichnugn davor und meinen Sie wären besonders toll, weil sie deep house oder tech-house hören, genauso ists  aber auch bei ech metallern. Egal kloppt euch weiter darum wer der böseste ist!   Achja, ich höre auch Pop



hm.. also MEtal ist nicht gleich Metal...

oder klingen Darkthrone und Burzum gleich? Beides black.. wobei doch es nicht gleich ist..

Und die einzelnen Kategorien amchen sinn:

Enid (pagan) klingt net wie Einherjer (Viking)
Emperor (black) klingt net wie Bathory (Black, Viking weiss weiss ich, was der noch alles gemcht hat *g*)


----------



## Auge_am_Stiel (15. August 2004)

Mondblut am 26.07.2004 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, die Sache ist nur, dss *diese* Musik rein fuer den kommerziellen Markt erstellet wurde. Wie du schon sagtest, die anderen Bands sind unbekannter und stellen in den meisten Fällen (Dimmu Burger  und Cradle of Filtz mal ausgenommen) keinen kommerziellen Dreck dar.
> Def. kommerzielle Bands:
> Bands die jediglich fuer den Massenmarkt erschaffen worden sind und ja viel Geld umsetzen und in den Bravo-Charts erscheinen. Nightwish scheint ja mitlerweile auch so verkommen zu sein.. -.- unglaublich.



Wieder der Kommerz-Blödsinn. Kommt ja jedes Mal hier. Und deine Definition hinkt ja wohl mal so was von. Nightwish war also erst keine Band, die zum Geld umsetzen erschaffen wurden? Das wurde sie also erst, als der kommerzielle Erfolg kam, oder wie? *g*

Dass Band unbekannt sind, heißt aber nicht, dass sie besser sind. Ich kann auch wildes elektronisches Gestampfe erzeugen, was keiner hören will. Gut ist das deswegen noch lange nicht.

Und kommerziellen Erfolg möchte eigentlich jede Band, weil nur der gewährleistet, dass sie sich sorgenfrei ihrer Kreativität widmen können und nicht noch jeden Morgen früh aufstehen, um zur Arbeit zu dackeln und Geld zu verdienen. Und nichts ist lächerlicher, als Bands des Verrats o.ä. zu bezichtigen, weil sie auf einmal Geld verdienen (immer wieder bei den Ärzten zu beobachten).

Ich hör: Indie-Rock und Indietronickrimskrams, Rock, Pop (weils eben nicht nur Britney und Backstreet Boys sind).


----------



## Kueken (16. August 2004)

Worrel am 20.07.2004 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hätte ich mir aber doch eine Mehrfachauswahl gewünscht. Rockmusik á la Yes, Pearl Jam oder Frank Zappa höre ich eigentlich genauso gerne wie Elektronische Musik von Moloko, Björk und Alan Parsons. Popmusik aus den 80ern höre ich auch gerne.
> 
> Dann gefällt mir noch Jazz oder die Stücke der Einstürzenden Neubauten, Reggae von Bob Marley höre ich eigentlich auch öfters ...
> 
> ...



Björk   
Ich finde die Umfrage eigentlich recht interessant, bestätigt meine Erfahrungen mit anderen in meinem Alter, dass doch sehr viele Metal bevorzugen (was ich allerdings nicht tu), so dass es fast schon wieder Mainstream ist   .

Küken


----------



## SBC (16. August 2004)

Ich höre am liebsten Depeche Mode, Vangelis, Soundtracks zu diversen Filmen, Pop-Musik aus den 80igern und seit kurzem Metallica. Gelegentlich auch Nine Inch Nails, The Cure, J.M. Jarre, Phil Collins, Genesis und The Police.


----------



## Outlaw1104 (17. August 2004)

SYSTEM am 20.07.2004 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Krass man alles Rocker oder Techer, da hab ich ja richtig Angst mich als Hip Hoper zu auten. (German Hip Hop rulz     )


----------



## senseless (19. August 2004)

Outlaw1104 am 17.08.2004 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 20.07.2004 15:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



solltest  Du!! 
;-D

ich hab zwar auch für metal gestimmt aber iohr dürft nich vergessen das Humppa und Mittelalter eigentlich zu Volksmusik gehören...


----------

